# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Μέγεθος κλουβιού για παραδείσια

## KokkinoMpaloni

Γειά σας! Σχετικά με το μέγεθος του κλουβιού, έχω διαβάσει διάφορα θέματα στο φόρουμ και πολύς κόσμος αναρωτιέται.  Επειδή δεν ήξερα τίποτα για αυτά τα πουλιά πριν 4 μήνες που πήρα τα πρώτα δύο, έκανα έρευνα στο ίντερνετ για το ιδανικό μέγεθος κλουβιού. Μεταξύ άλλων, βρήκα αυτό τον αλγόριθμο, που υπολογίζει πόσα πουλιά μπορούν να χωρέσουν σε ένα κλουβί σε συνάρτηση με τις διαστάσεις του, και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να σας φανεί χρήσιμο.

http://www.finchinfo.com/housing/cag...calculator.php

Στα σχόλια από πάνω, θα δείτε ότι υπολογίζει ένα ελάχιστο εμβαδό του δαπέδου για κάθε ζευγάρι. Θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά γενναιόδωρο με το χώρο. Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ σαν οδηγό γιατί είμαι αρχάρια, αλλά δεν έχω τέτοια άνεση χώρου. 

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;

----------


## stelios7

Εκει βαζεις τις ιντσες ετσι? οχι τα εκατοστα...

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ναι, στα ξένα σάιτ χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως ίντσες. Ψάχνοντας για κλουβί τόσο καιρό έχω μάθει τις αντιστοιχίες απ έξω!

----------


## stelios7

Εγω που εβαλα σε ενα κομπιουτερακι που βρηκα στο google και τις εβαλα εκει μου εβγαλε αλλα νταλον  ::

----------


## stelios7

Αν μπορεις ανε μου μια μεγαλη χαρη να μου βγαλεις τις αναλογιες σε αυτη την ζευγαροστρα!!! 
*76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm*

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

30*18*18 είναι το κλουβί σου. Και δίνει 1-2 πουλιά. Πόσα έχεις; Ψάχνω κι εγώ για κλουβί τον τελευταίο καιρό και επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν θα είναι άνετα δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα.

----------


## stelios7

Δεν πιστευω να ειναι σωστο.... ειναι πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι για τοσο μικρα πουλια εδω εμπεναν 2 κοκατιελ ή 4 μπατζι που ειχα εγω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ολα τα πουλια πρεπει να εχουν μεγαλα κλουβια για να μπορουν να εχουν καλη υγεια. 
επισης το μεγεθος του κλουβιου παει αναλογα με τον χαρακτηρα καθε πουλιου. 
αν ειναι για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο χρειαζεται ενα κλουβι 100 x 50 x 40 αν ειναι μεγαλυτερο ακομα καλυτερα. 
αν δεν ειναι για ζευγαρωμα τοτε το μικροτερο κλουβι πρεπει να ειναι 60 x 40 x 40.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Τελευταία κοιτούσα βίντεο με κλούβες μεγάλου μήκους σαν αυτήν εδώ.




Έχει τουλάχιστον 5 society και τουλάχιστον 2 owl finches, παρόλο που ο αλγόριθμος δίνει 4-5 πουλιά. Φαντάζομαι ότι οι κανόνες χαλαρώνουν όσο το κλουβί μεγαλώνει. Σίγουρα όμως μετράει και ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού όπως είπε και ο Κώστας. Κάπου στο φόρουμ υπάρχει ένα άρθρο για τους συνδυασμούς παραδείσιων, αλλά δε μπορώ να το βρω τώρα. Κάποια, όπως τα society που έχει αυτός στο βίντεο είναι πολύ ανεκτικά πουλιά και τους αρέσει το μεγάλο σμήνος! Πάντως, από ό,τι έχω δει σε βίντεο, όλα τους συμπεριφέρονται πολύ διαφορετικά σε σχέση με τα δικά μου που είναι σε ζευγαρώστρα.

----------


## lagreco69

> Κάπου στο φόρουμ υπάρχει ένα άρθρο για τους συνδυασμούς παραδείσιων, αλλά δε μπορώ να το βρω τώρα.


Εδω ειναι Πηγη το αρθρο Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων.

----------


## mrsoulis

Ωραίο θεματάκι ανοίξατε και πολύ χρησιμο να γνωρίζουμε πραγματα γιατί αυτα τα πουλακια από ότι γνωρίζω αναπαράγονται ταχύτατα. Επίσης ηθελα να τονίσω ότι ο οδηγός με τον αλγόριθμο μου φαίνεται αρκετα ελλιπής μιας και έχει μόνο τις 2 διαστάσεις και όχι και τις 3...

----------

